# Wrocław - The phoenix is rising from the ashes



## Johnny Blade (Feb 8, 2009)

Very lovely fotos of Poland indeed!


----------



## grzybson88 (Aug 21, 2009)

Thanks for the comment 

This time I'm going to upload a few pics from the streets inside the area of Old Town. Prepare for Polish kind of beauty 

91) The Ruska street. Why "Ruska" ? It's rather unknown but one is pretty sure - it isn't connected with Russians after all 









92) A fancy detail


----------



## grzybson88 (Aug 21, 2009)

93) Kiełbaśnicza street. The translation - sausage street  It's a tribute to craftsmen, who were preparing sausages in Middle Age. In the background the saint Elisabeth church.









94) Saint Nicolaus street. Nice patron, I must say  In german times, in Wrocław we had Nicolau District but now there are small pieces of old architecture left : ( I will show You someday.









95) Rzeźnicza street = connection with butchers. The same situation just like on Kiełbaśnicza street. In my opinion it's the most beautiful street in the Old Town. The street luckily survived the war and we can meet there the brightest examples of art nouveau. More details later


----------



## I*POZNAN (Jan 9, 2010)

WOW... great thread! Will back soon for more photos of WrocLove


----------



## grzybson88 (Aug 21, 2009)

Thread is opened day and night so visit it anytime You want.  But it's a pleasure to see so many people smiling about my hometown. It's motivating  

I think, it's time to reveal the mystery of the appearance of our Christmas tree this year, which is still standing in our City Market  I suspect that You are going to like it. So, sit tight and watch 

96) As I announced, Wrocław's Christmas tree !









97) Another pic. You can see the our greatest monument - the lategothic, old city hall on the right and the new city hall on the left, which was established in the XIX-th century.









98) A little bit awry photo but sometimes I like such a modern vision of photography


----------



## grzybson88 (Aug 21, 2009)

99) Wiiiiiide... The main building of our local university









And as an oddity, the current look of this building wasn't definitive. When Wrocław was in the borders of Austria, and during this time the university was established. There were plans to rebuild it but the war between Austria and Prussia disturbed them. Wrocław changed its affiliation and the Prussians didn't continue what Austrians wanted to do. This is the project :









Far more monumental ?  Sometimes I am going to show You some comparisons between nowadays and the time before war. We have a great website with old postcards and photos of Wrocław from the past and sometimes I will use it 

100) For the 100-th photo I choose our local neogothic train station. Not long from this moment there is going to be a renovation of the building and the public square before it. I can't wait to see the results


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

I like the painting of the local university


----------



## grzybson88 (Aug 21, 2009)

There is an amazing view at the university from the riverside but I must make such a photo first  Thank You for the comment ! When I have more time, after the exams, I will visit and comment other threads but I must say christos that Thessaloniki made a impression on me during last vacation. It's a very nice city and I felt there better than in Athens. But it's a subject in Your thread 

101) A contrast between different periods in architecture. 









102) View from the university bridge on the islands on river Odra


----------



## Damian1 (Jan 24, 2010)

grzybson88 said:


> 99) Wiiiiiide... The main building of our local university
> 
> 
> 
> ...




The train station needs renovation ASAP. Dirty, smelly and ugly.


----------



## grzybson88 (Aug 21, 2009)

Unfortunately I must agree with You. Homeless people sleeping there and urinating - that's the problem of every station in Poland. But I must say it's getting better. Now, there is an auction for performer of the renovation and the plan is to start the procedure during spring. And the station after the renovation is going to be closed during the night for the homeless and that is a visible progression 

I'm slowing the amount of uploaded photos to make You more interested because about 50 or 60 pics per page is too much, so I promise to upload every evening in my time zone 

103) On the other side of university. There is a plan to close the University square, which I showed You recently for cars in this year. I keep my fingers crossed 









104) Fancy decoration of the elevation above the pub


----------



## grzybson88 (Aug 21, 2009)

105) Once again the swordsmen but during the night when students are starting to live properly 









106) Prince Witold street. It has been completely renovated and You can see the effect. There is a new building on the right, which reminds me a little bit of Holland. And the view on the right riverside of Odra with the XIX-th century districts, which survived the war.


----------



## grzybson88 (Aug 21, 2009)

Some pics from the City Market. 

107) Small architecture with famous fountain for about 1 milion zlotych  Firstly, the fountain were supposed to be there for one year but people from Wrocław really liked it and it's here for about 10 years or so 









108) Once again the western row of the oldest tenement houses in Wrocław.


----------



## grzybson88 (Aug 21, 2009)

109) Another pic - the small tenement houses in the middle of City Market.









110) This time the northern row of tenement houses. Some of them were destroyed during the war but reconstructed with loose methods


----------



## JValjean (Oct 15, 2009)

beautiful images!

One day I'll visit Wroclaw (Breslau)!


----------



## grzybson88 (Aug 21, 2009)

Hi, I apologise for abonding this thread for a while but it's session time at the university and unfortunately it's med school so You should understand my disappearance  But I've got a suprise. I will leave for a while shots from Wrocław during the night and it's time to reveal the real beauty of winter, freezing, great light caused by none-cloudy weather  So enjoy !

111) The fragment of City Market and the saint Mary Magdalene church with no helmets.









112) It was -15 celsius degrees but I was tough. The view on astonishing winter with Wrocław as a background from Piasek island


----------



## grzybson88 (Aug 21, 2009)

113) Nature is always the key to show some extraordinary signs of winter. So, let's visit for a moment the Southern Park 









114) As You can see it's so cold and so many snow that the ski runners are taking over the park


----------



## grzybson88 (Aug 21, 2009)

115) Another pic from Southern Park. The "bench motive" 









116) Once again but in the other part of the park


----------



## grzybson88 (Aug 21, 2009)

117) Wrocław is a city, which was very experienced by the war in it's history. And this is a sculpture of tanks, which were trying to conquer Wrocław during the fights between Germans and Russians. It's located at the entrance to the russian soldiers graveyard located in the southern part of the city, which was the most vulnerable area during the war. It's hard to say if Russians did well for this city, but one is undeniable - thanks to them, Wrocław is now a Polish city. With his scars but still. 









118) Antena of the local radiostation  It's near the russian graveyard and the Southern Park.


----------



## grzybson88 (Aug 21, 2009)

119) Artistic kind of pic. I don't know if You enjoy such an experiments but I take the risk 









120) Two generations of our local trams, waiting on their turn to go round the city.


----------



## grzybson88 (Aug 21, 2009)

121) Something special for the tenement houses lovers  The row of them on Curie-Skłodowskiej street, which is going away from Grunwaldzki square









122) Grunwaldzki Center, tram, Curie-Skłodowskiej street, tenement houses - everything what is necessary it's there


----------



## grzybson88 (Aug 21, 2009)

And at last but not the least 

Two special photos for the bright begining of new page 

123) Christmas tree, christmas tree, why do You have so big "small glasses" ? 









124) That's my favourite. Made with no connection to basic photographical rules but indeed it makes me always smile. Why ? Because it's so natural and I can defend it with whole my heart


----------



## grzybson88 (Aug 21, 2009)

Hi, don't waste time and upgrade this thread before it's drown in the abyss 

125) The XIX-th century complex of teaching hospital buildings similar to Heidelberg or Barcelona but more neglected  This is the place where I spent most of my student time.









126) Another monumental train station in Wrocław. It's made of brick and has more "industrial" view.


----------



## grzybson88 (Aug 21, 2009)

127) Another main office of people in power  It's located on New Market, which I've shown You before. Remember commiblocks ? Exactly it's the same area. It's the only remaining building from old Breslau.









128) "The tower of pressure" as we call it in Poland  The function of this bulding was to pump water to people of Wrocław. Now there is a restaurant there and propably in the future a hotel on the top of the tower  It's on the Wiśniowa/Cherry street in the southern part of the city


----------



## grzybson88 (Aug 21, 2009)

129) The Century Hall, the only object from Wrocław, which is located on the UNESCO list of heritage. It's a modernistic pearl of architecture designed by Max Berg and established because of the 100 year anniversary of prussian victory over the Napoleon's army. It is still being renovated but You can see the final color of elevation. The biggest effect is when the sun is going down 









130) Church of Holy Mary in the southern part of the city, where I live. A little, local patriotic sign  This church was build in the XV-th century so it's really old


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

Gotta go to Wroclaw someday. After all my university and Wroclaw's used to share the same name (Friedrich-Wilhelms-Universität).


----------



## Urbanista1 (Sep 13, 2006)

I was there two years ago and was amazed how well maintained the city is and how much restoration work is happening.


----------



## grzybson88 (Aug 21, 2009)

Thanks for the comments ! I invite everyone to visit Wrocław because it's something still going on here and in about a decade this city will certainly be different than it's now so You have the opportunity to see how Wrocław looks now, before some outstanding project will risen from the ground 

131) Illuminated spire neer the Century Hall. It's one of the most known symbols of Wrocław besides City Hall or Panorama Racławicka. It's has 96 metres height and it was established in this place in 1948 because of the Regained Lands Exhibition. The regained lands is the area which returned to Poland after the war in the western part of the country.









132) The view at the Ostrów Tumski from Piaskowy bridge.


----------



## grzybson88 (Aug 21, 2009)

133) We are now in the area of outside city bus station. In the front patient buses are waiting for their journey's and in the background the building of the railway management.









134) Two daredevils, who are keen on swimming in the local aquapark


----------



## grzybson88 (Aug 21, 2009)

135) Almost center of the city. But what can You see ? The freeway and big square. I pray for changes here. It's the Dominikański square.









136) Neon sign inviting to our local zoo


----------



## grzybson88 (Aug 21, 2009)

137) I wish in Wrocław were only such an office buildings established after the war and before the Solidarność movement...









138) A seat for the director. I know, it's a little bit cold but the view is a soothing indemnity. The Partyzantów hill is the place where the photo was taken. It was the part of Wrocław's defenses before the demolishing act of Napoleon.


----------



## grzybson88 (Aug 21, 2009)

139) The rush of our life. The slogan is always the same but the view varies itself in every place on Earth. It's the Traugutta street and the Bonifratrów church.









140) Grunwaldzki square or Ronald Reagan traffic circle. Another view on how fast and unstoppable our lifestyle is.


----------



## RaKLeZ (Jan 25, 2007)

Quality showcase, good job. You're creative.


----------



## JValjean (Oct 15, 2009)

grzybson88 said:


> ... it was established in this place in 1948 because of the Regained Lands Exhibition. The regained lands is the area which returned to Poland after the war in the western part of the country.


Aha! Was there also a similar exibition in Ukraine (Soviet Republic) for the land they "regained" in the west?


----------



## grzybson88 (Aug 21, 2009)

Thanks RaKLeZ for motivating comment. I'm trying to do my best and because I've a quite interesting material ( the city I mean ), sometimes it's easy to perform good photo because it would be a shame to miss the good opportunity. 

JValjean - i suppose that no, because after war there was no country such as Ukraine and Soviet Republic didn't care about such a propaganda in their own country, but the Polish government did it. I don't know the details.

Ajaj, I must take care of my thread cause it's going down  So another pics from Wrocław shall be seen !

141) A palace on the Kościuszki street. Now it has many cultural functions such as dance school etc. I'm waiting impatiently on it's renovation 









142) Monumental entrance to the Main Technology Organisation on Piłsudskiego. Before the war this building had political function. Also waiting for the renovation.


----------



## grzybson88 (Aug 21, 2009)

143) Recently renovated building of school on the Skargi street. 









144) The church of saint Maurice on Traugutta street.


----------



## grzybson88 (Aug 21, 2009)

145) The underground passage under the Dominikański square. It's a big mistake to chase away people from the ground in such crossings. You can also admire the "streetart" 









146) View at Podwale from Partyzantów hill. You can see the kind of tenement houses, which were very common in the southern part of the city. Let Your imagination do rest of the job.


----------



## grzybson88 (Aug 21, 2009)

147) View at the moat from Podwale street. 









148) Hercena street somewhere in the downtown


----------



## grzybson88 (Aug 21, 2009)

149) Once again the saint Maurice church.









150) The building of Central Post Office.


----------



## grzybson88 (Aug 21, 2009)

151) View from the Partyzantów hill on the Teatralna street.









152) Department of anatomy in the teaching hospital complex.


----------



## peterdrijver (Jan 23, 2007)

grzybson88 said:


> 3) On this picture we can see exactly how two parts are connected into one organism. The old part was also completely renovated 2 years ago.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How is Mendelssohn's Schocken store looking today? I visited it with my girl friend (now co-director) in 1977 when we went to Warsaw on bike for our traineeship.


----------



## grzybson88 (Aug 21, 2009)

179) Another building from Medical Academy.









180) Tenement houses near Medical Academy.


----------



## grzybson88 (Aug 21, 2009)

181) The spire in the front of Onehundredyears Hall.









182) Close view on the sculpture before saint Maurice church


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Nice new photos from Wroclaw, thanks


----------



## grzybson88 (Aug 21, 2009)

When people make promises be sure that they will keep it  

I welcome You once again and invite everyone to continue this virtual trip with me through Wrocław. I've got flu and I'm supposed to stay in bed so i hope to make this thread current  

Let's go !

183) Main Post with rushing tram. Those kind of photos, where I bind static buildings with dynamical trams are my favourite 









184) A small piece of Podwale street during the night. As You see, the tenement houses are a little bit more showy than the regular ones


----------



## grzybson88 (Aug 21, 2009)

185) Detail on the opera. 









186) Something extraordinary - a clock which counts the days to the beginning of Euro 2012 in Poland. Every day, one small ball is taken out of it. We still have a lot of time to proper wisely


----------



## grzybson88 (Aug 21, 2009)

187) We have in Wrocław a lot of those - apartment blocks are our nightmare and I hope that in a few decades some of them will be demolished. This one stands in a apartment block district in the southern part of the city.









188) Kościuszki square during the night and rushing tram once again


----------



## grzybson88 (Aug 21, 2009)

189) My favourite Skoda's. I'm addicted to those kind of pics  The Opera in the background. Świdnicka street









190) Gold, gold, gold  The Market Square.


----------



## grzybson88 (Aug 21, 2009)

191) The building of railway management outside the main historical tissue of the city, in the southern direction.









192) A great detail


----------



## grzybson88 (Aug 21, 2009)

193) "Bermuda triangle" in the night  it's a little bit dangerous here and only mad people come here at night to take photos  Miernicza street - one of the few streets which survived the war with no scars !









194) Once again Miernicza street. I hope that in some time this district, full of tenement houses will regain it's significance.


----------



## grzybson88 (Aug 21, 2009)

195) Podwale street during the night - the eastern part of this street, which is surrounding the moat. 









196) Local promenade near the Partyzantów Hill.


----------



## grzybson88 (Aug 21, 2009)

197) A palace, which is going to be a five star hotel on the Powstańców Śląskich street near the southern city gates and Southern Park.









198) View from the north on the Piaskowa Island.


----------



## grzybson88 (Aug 21, 2009)

199) Modern apartments in the southern part of the city. "Golden horseshoe" - that's the name of this complex 









200) View at my local church in the neighbourhood


----------



## grzybson88 (Aug 21, 2009)

201) Details on the older part of warehouse Renoma.









202) View in the southern direction of Świdnicka street.


----------



## grzybson88 (Aug 21, 2009)

203) Curie-Skłodowskiej street near the Grunwaldzki square - tenement houses with the largest amount of details in Wrocław.









204) The building occupied by medical university president on the other side of Curie-Skłodowskiej street.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Very nice photos once again kay:


----------



## I*POZNAN (Jan 9, 2010)

Love that thread! Keep it coming :cheers:


----------



## grzybson88 (Aug 21, 2009)

Hi, welcome once again to my thread about Wrocław  I suppose that I should apologise for the inconvience and my lazyness but I'm keen right now to show You more and more pictures from my hometown. So, let's start the show :

205) Quick look at the tenement houses on Kuźnicza street which is one of the most crowded streets in Wrocław but still it isn't a walkaway. At the end of this year, there will be a major refit of this area and a pedestrian will be able to walk from the university through Market Square and to the Renoma warehouse on Świdnicka. Great thing 









206) The mourning after the death of our president near Smoleńsk on the Market Square.


----------



## grzybson88 (Aug 21, 2009)

207) The southern wall of Market Square.









208) On the other hand we have the northern one


----------



## grzybson88 (Aug 21, 2009)

209) The southern facade of the university.









210) Look way into the sky, but before we do it, let's stop near the saint Elisabeth church. Unconventional look


----------



## grzybson88 (Aug 21, 2009)

211) View from the saint Nicolaus street through Market Square and at the end of the axis we see the saint Dominic church.









212) One of the most monumental streets in Wrocław - Butcher street  The aren't any people who participate in that kind of a job here right now, but we can face here with the stunning architecture.


----------



## grzybson88 (Aug 21, 2009)

213) The facades of the northern wall of Market Square sunbathing 









214) Norwida street near the Grunwaldzki square. The building of the environmental university and recently renovated tenement house.


----------



## grzybson88 (Aug 21, 2009)

215) You have seen this area before but in rather unfavorable conditions. Norwida street - one of the most beautiful places in Wrocław. One of the last bastions of so differentiated tenement houses in Wrocław.









216) I've always dreamt of living in such astonishing place


----------



## grzybson88 (Aug 21, 2009)

217) Another look at the details of this tenement houses.









218) Please have a closer look


----------



## grzybson88 (Aug 21, 2009)

219) If you are in Wrocław you must visit this place. It advertises itself without any words 









220) In this tenement houses directly after the war were living proffesors of the surrounding universities.


----------



## grzybson88 (Aug 21, 2009)

221) Typical view from Market Square when the weather is adequate - lots of people  









222) Sitting on a bench on the Market Square and relaxing


----------



## grzybson88 (Aug 21, 2009)

223) Salty square and the building of the Old Stock Market.









224) We can see the missing pieces in the landscape - the crownings of saint Mary Magdalene's church. The bomb just after the war exploded inside of it and the crownings were demolished. We are still waiting for the renovation of this beautiful church.


----------



## grzybson88 (Aug 21, 2009)

225) The most glamorous tenement houses in Wrocław on Podwale street near the city moat.









226) Another look at those splendid buildings


----------



## grzybson88 (Aug 21, 2009)

227) Artistic ( sepia ) view on Curie-Skłodowskiej street near the Grunwaldzki square.









228) Once again Curie-Skłodowskiej in the western direction. Those areas luckily weren't demolished during the war.


----------



## grzybson88 (Aug 21, 2009)

229) Postcard view at the university of Wrocław and Grodzka street.









230) View from the riverside of Odra in the northern part of the city on Kleczków. The chimney's belong to the historic electrical power and heating plant.


----------



## Flawerwell (Jun 20, 2009)

grzybson88 said:


> 223) Salty square and the building of the Old Stock Market.


Was it for Michael Jackson? I was in Wrocław last summer and I saw two girls preparing a place for him there (it was after his death).


----------



## grzybson88 (Aug 21, 2009)

For a short period of time the votive candles were dedicated to him 
But the statue stands here for over 10 years, so only when someone important and famous is dead we can see the marks of mourning on Solny Square. But it isn't typical. But recently when Lech Kaczyński died in many places we have seen this kind of pictures.


----------



## grzybson88 (Aug 21, 2009)

231) Let's change the subject a little bit and visit the Ostrów Tumski - the heart of sacral Wrocław. The John Baptist's Cathedral.









232) A sculpture before the cathedral.


----------



## grzybson88 (Aug 21, 2009)

233) The ilumination of the teological school on Ostrów Tumski.









234) Scuplture seen before and the teological school


----------



## grzybson88 (Aug 21, 2009)

235) We have in Wrocław a specific type of job - a lantarn men, who turns on and off the gas lantarns on Ostrów Tumski. It's very rare.









236) The cathedral, which was almost completely destroyed during the war, was brought from the ruins rather quickly, but we had to wait almost till the end of the century to see the crownings back on the towers


----------



## grzybson88 (Aug 21, 2009)

237) View at the Catherdal street - I was standing just before the cathedral. It's rather unusual in this city to see such a small tenement houses and because of it, we appreciate this kind of architecture 









238) An alternative way to look at the sculpture and teological school


----------



## grzybson88 (Aug 21, 2009)

239. Once again the cathedral.









240. One of the towers of the cathedral.


----------



## Shep (Dec 1, 2009)

Wow! Dude, gorgeous photos as always!
Number 231 is just breathtaking! With no doubts one of my favourites prospects of our cathedral.

Great job, waiting for some more.


----------



## grzybson88 (Aug 21, 2009)

241. Still in construction but propably the most valuable residential realization in Wrocław. Corte Verona on Grabiszyńska street which leads almost from the city center to the south-western parts of the city.









242. If we talk about residential architecture in Wrocław, till previous year we haven't had any valuable one !


----------



## grzybson88 (Aug 21, 2009)

More artistic view at the details of the building.

243. Mostly red and a little bit yellow.









244. And on the other hand the dominant yellow colour


----------



## grzybson88 (Aug 21, 2009)

245. When you are passing this kind of architecture your hand is itching because you feel the need to take an extraordinary photo 









246. The last photo of Corte Verona - I don't like such tendency to call the new realizations with foreign names.


----------

